# Pirogue boats



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Do any of you guys that fish the back waters use these?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Kim (12/12/2009)*Do any of you guys that fish the back waters use these?


yep


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

we used them as kids in south MS. Great for cypress swamps full of stumps and stuff like that.



Thought about using one here, but my boat floats in wet grass and we don't have a lot of stumpy areas (that I fish in anyway) so I really don't have much of a need for a piroque. Plus, a SOT kayak is really a lot better anyway.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Here you go...

http://www.common-sense-boats.com/pirogue.htm

http://www.unclejohns.com/

http://www.instantboats.com/

I'm building one of Uncle John's pirogues in my garage, now. Very good plans. Excellent, actually. Had I followed their easy and simple directions, I could have been paddling it in two or three weeks after starting. As it is, I went my own hard headed way and am slogging it through on my own. I started in March/April this year. Laziness, screw ups, and summer heat (but mostly laziness) held me back.

I am nearing completion and will post about it later, once I've buttoned and sealed everything up.

BT


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

NOPE--But back in 1982-83 I worked offshore from morgan city. Several of my ******* friends told me they built theirs using only one sheet of 3/8" plywood, and had some scrap leftover. 

But the best laugh they ever had was just watching a white boy try to get in a pirogue.:clap:doh:clap:doh:clap


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I can handle a SOT yak just fine but I need training wheels on a Pirogue.


----------

